# Viper 5901 Remote disarming Alarm, but won't unlock doors



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey all. I've been having this really annoying problem with my 5901 and I can't figure out what's wrong with it. I've swapped out the Viper alarm module completely and had two cars installed with different 5901's, but still would have this issue.

Approximately 95% of the time, I hit the unlock button and my alarm chirps and I hear the doors making the unlock noise, but the door doesn't actually unlock itself. Sometimes I even hit the unlock button and if my car doors are already locked, the doors actually "lock" themselves once in a while. It's hard to predict when it happens, but it's really really annoying and I had this happen in two different vehicles, with two different Viper 5901 brains.

The installer assured me he used the right resistors, etc. but doesn't know why this happens.

I'm debating if I should have the unit checked by someone else, or just have the system re-installed completely.

Would anyone have an idea as to why this happens?


----------

